# Anything you wish you knew before moving to the UK?



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here. More full of questions than answers or I would love to help. 

I'm reading a lot of expat books dealing with culture shock, and there are some blogs out there as well, but does anyone have any stories to share? Things you're unprepared for. I saw on some one's blog that there are slugs EVERYWHERE. Any nasty or pleasant surprises?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicoledanny said:


> Hi, I'm new here. More full of questions than answers or I would love to help.
> 
> I'm reading a lot of expat books dealing with culture shock, and there are some blogs out there as well, but does anyone have any stories to share? Things you're unprepared for. I saw on some one's blog that there are slugs EVERYWHERE. Any nasty or pleasant surprises?



There are occasionally one or two slugs on the ground when its damp. But on the whole I cant think of any nasty surprises as such. I live in Spain cos I found Britain gloomy, grey, miserable and very crowded and claustrophobic - oh and public transport is expensive! I guess I'm not the person to ask if you want to here the good stuff lol!!! - I've heard alot of Americans are surprised by the size of kitchen and household appliances being very small by comparison and the idea of hanging washing out on a line outside - which is very common in England!

Jo xxx


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

jojo said:


> There are occasionally one or two slugs on the ground when its damp. But on the whole I cant think of any nasty surprises as such. I live in Spain cos I found Britain gloomy, grey, miserable and very crowded and claustrophobic - oh and public transport is expensive! I guess I'm not the person to ask if you want to here the good stuff lol!!! - I've heard alot of Americans are surprised by the size of kitchen and household appliances being very small by comparison and the idea of hanging washing out on a line outside - which is very common in England!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah, Germany has the same small appliances lol. It's funny that a country notorious for it's rain has the laundry lines outside. I'm in Texas right now and I'm sure the sun would bake everything dry in a matter of minutes but I would never do that, I have a huge dryer lol. We'll see what happens when I'm in England. 

I'm not a fan of the sun, so grey sounds great to me


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicoledanny said:


> Yeah, Germany has the same small appliances lol. It's funny that a country notorious for it's rain has the laundry lines outside. I'm in Texas right now and I'm sure the sun would bake everything dry in a matter of minutes but I would never do that, I have a huge dryer lol. We'll see what happens when I'm in England.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the sun, so grey sounds great to me


 Ah, but dryers arent ecologically friendly and many an english person will tell you that line dried washing/laudry smells much cleaner and fresher lolol!!!! 

We're all different arent we. You'll probably love it there. It is a very protective country and there are rules in place to look after everyone! As for grey - its not only the skies that are grey - to me it seems that the buildings, roads, people, even the green trees all have a tint of greyness about them. But like I say, I'm not a fan lol!

Jo xxx


----------



## drjtprice (Mar 9, 2011)

Grocery stores are not always open. Grocery stores close at 4:00 pm (or is it 5:00?) on Sundays. Many stores are not open until 9:00, or are only open until 9:00 one night a week.

There can be substantial differences between quality of customer service in the UK versus the US.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

I miss having a dryer! Unfortunately, our place doesn't have a private garden, so I can't hang out clothes even when the weather is good. I've had to drape everything over the radiators, which is really annoying to me. I'd having nothing against hanging clothes outside (I had to use a line on my balcony in Japan for the last 2 years), but I have no idea what to do in an area with no real outdoor privacy or security. 
Oh, and I've found it incredibly odd that houses don't have doorknobs. And windows (at least older ones) have keys that must be used to unlock them if you want to open them. As a warning, it could be possible to be locked IN your place. My husband locked top lock of our door when he went to work one day, and there was NO way for me to unlock it from the inside. Luckily, we've now come up with some contingency plans if something like that happens again. It's a good idea to check how the locks work when you first move in so that you know if it's possible to lock someone with a key in or out.
Lastly, I wish I knew what brands/food items aren't available over here. There are things like canned pumpkin that I didn't realize would be a problem until I went shopping for it. It can be a good idea to check for things that you really like so you know what to stock up on or have people send over to you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As you're finding here, there are loads of little things it will take getting used to when you're coming from the US. Things really are closed on Sundays for the most part, so you have to get used to doing your shopping on the way home from work or on Saturday with the crowds.

Appliances are smaller - and generally heat their own water, so the cycles (washing machine, dishwasher, etc.) take considerably longer than what you are used to. (Americans are always in such a hurry!  )

Gasoline (petrol) is seriously more expensive and, again, it's something you get used to considering. (The old "is this trip really necessary?" all over again.)

The protocol at the pubs takes a bit of getting used to, but once you get the hang of it, you'll miss it when you're back in the States. 

But it's all little stuff. You'll have a great time, even as you adapt to the local scene.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, we'll see about the dryer. I drive a hybrid (drive 100+ miles a day for work), so maybe that will cancel my dryer out? lol. My mom always said stuff about "fresh air". I remember coming home from school in below freezing weather and every window in my room would be wide open. My mom said I needed the fresh air

That's right about the washing machines being super slow. Forgot about that! I remember it would take a good 2 hours to wait for something to finish being washed. Wow, between that and line drying, not exactly a place you can throw your favorite shirt on the speed cycle in the wash and then the super dry cycle in the dryer and have it clean and ready to go within 25 minutes lol. 

Everything is completely shut down on Sunday's in Germany. Unless that's changed in the last few years. I do have a horrible habit of hitting up Walmart at all hours. Wow, just realized how dull my life in America really is. I go to Walmart more than anywhere else.


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Gasoline (petrol) is seriously more expensive and, again, it's something you get used to considering. (The old "is this trip really necessary?" all over again.)
> 
> The protocol at the pubs takes a bit of getting used to, but once you get the hang of it, you'll miss it when you're back in the States.


Gas... we are complaining our butts off at paying $3.40 a gallon right now. I'm constantly driving everywhere. You can't walk anywhere. There are no sidewalks (I'm in Texas) and today is 85 degrees and rising. It's not even spring yet. Summer is over 110. So even if there were sidewalks, almost half the year you would have a heat stroke if you walked a couple of miles and back instead of driving. I remember in Germany, my friends and I would consider anything less than an hour of walking to be "walking distance". We would sometimes check the bus schedule and if we had to wait more than two minutes, we would walk instead lol. 

What is the protocol at the pubs? I never really went to bars in Germany, or in the U.S. I was always a disko/club type of person (for the dancing). Those days are pretty much over though haha.

I'm not going back to the States. It's not for me. I miss little things like public lands I can take long walks on at any time and milchschnitte (German, I know, but I already found UK stores that sell it!) and doener kebaps and old buildings. If I were to become rich, I would probably love living in NYC or L.A.. That won't happen (in my field of social work). So England it is. Our kids are 8 and 5, and I want to settle down and buy a house and all that awesome stuff. 

Thanks everyone! It's been fun reading your comments


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

modzy78 said:


> I miss having a dryer! Unfortunately, our place doesn't have a private garden, so I can't hang out clothes even when the weather is good. I've had to drape everything over the radiators, which is really annoying to me. I'd having nothing against hanging clothes outside (I had to use a line on my balcony in Japan for the last 2 years), but I have no idea what to do in an area with no real outdoor privacy or security.
> Oh, and I've found it incredibly odd that houses don't have doorknobs. And windows (at least older ones) have keys that must be used to unlock them if you want to open them. As a warning, it could be possible to be locked IN your place. My husband locked top lock of our door when he went to work one day, and there was NO way for me to unlock it from the inside. Luckily, we've now come up with some contingency plans if something like that happens again. It's a good idea to check how the locks work when you first move in so that you know if it's possible to lock someone with a key in or out.
> Lastly, I wish I knew what brands/food items aren't available over here. There are things like canned pumpkin that I didn't realize would be a problem until I went shopping for it. It can be a good idea to check for things that you really like so you know what to stock up on or have people send over to you.



Hahahahaha, didn't know about the windows. That is funny that there are windows with keys. In Germany, we had "rolladen" (rolling shutters), is that not big in England? I really miss those. I like complete darkness when I sleep. 

I have to stop making "smilies" on my posts. I do it a lot when I text, but no little cartoon pops up when you're texting lol.

I realize I talk about Germany a lot, but despite various vacations to the UK while growing up, most of my experience is in Germany. I do love England and it's my #1 choice.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nicoledanny said:


> What is the protocol at the pubs? I never really went to bars in Germany, or in the U.S. I was always a disko/club type of person (for the dancing). Those days are pretty much over though haha.


If you go to a pub with a group of friends, you don't buy your own drink. Instead one person buys drinks for everyone (called a round), and when it's your turn, you buy a round as well. So if you go with four other people, you can end up downing 5 round of drinks and seriously drunk! It is acceptable not to buy yourself a drink if it's your turn, and just ask for a soft drink when someone asks 'What are you having?'
It's not a done thing to leave the pub before your round. If it's inevitable, offer to buy your round early on, or promise to do so next time you go out.


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

Joppa said:


> If you go to a pub with a group of friends, you don't buy your own drink. Instead one person buys drinks for everyone (called a round), and when it's your turn, you buy a round as well. So if you go with four other people, you can end up downing 5 round of drinks and seriously drunk! It is acceptable not to buy yourself a drink if it's your turn, and just ask for a soft drink when someone asks 'What are you having?'
> It's not a done thing to leave the pub before your round. If it's inevitable, offer to buy your round early on, or promise to do so next time you go out.


That is awesome! What a great idea!


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

It took me a year to learn how to use the oven as I used to turn on the grill part and then get confused as to why my food was in there for an hour and not warm. Also, the customer service isn't very good in my opinion.


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

nat21 said:


> It took me a year to learn how to use the oven as I used to turn on the grill part and then get confused as to why my food was in there for an hour and not warm. Also, the customer service isn't very good in my opinion.




Haha, that's going to me with the oven. I can't ever turn on the right burners on our stove and never think about it until half an hour later when the kids point it out to me lol.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

nicoledanny said:


> Haha, that's going to me with the oven. I can't ever turn on the right burners on our stove and never think about it until half an hour later when the kids point it out to me lol.


The worst was one of my girlfriends from Cali. Her mom told me that she put the electric kettle on the stove to heat up the water. After hearing that, I felt slightly better as I wasn't the only slow one.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You have reminded me - I never did learn how to turn on the gas "fire" in the fireplace. Had to stuff newspapers up the chimney to keep the cold air from coming into the main room in the winter. 

If you've got a gas "fire" (it's actually a heater thingee installed in the fireplace), make sure you get someone to show you how to light it!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

In the two weeks I've lived here ......

The door locking thing.... oh my gosh.... we need to get a spare key so i am not locked in, i feel bad for not being able to answer the door haha cause i can't open it!!

And THANK YOU .... I was wondering why the wash took LONGER .... cause i kept telling my husband, oh it won't take long just 20 minutes to wash.... an hour later I'm eatting my words. 

I have noticed at least in my area here as well as back in the states.... that I'm not used to things closing early on sundays, so saturdays the crowds are CRAZY.... and am i the only one that thinks people here in the food shops (the bigger ones like asda or tesco) people seem to be in a mad rush hurry?

Also the shopping carts take some getting used to... they steer differently, all 4 wheels turn all the way around rather then just the front ones do in the states. 

I'm still adapting to the accents... some of them are really thick and it takes me a couple moments after someone has asked me a question for me to put together what they just asked..... 

and still adapting to the currency change ... a lot more change then i'm used to


but loving it here, have to say i've never been more happy in my life


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

It would be beneficial to get an app (or download) that converts the metric system. It has come in handy quite a lot when it comes to kilometers, kilograms, and stones!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Lmmegna (Feb 11, 2011)

Keep us updated on your transition. I just got duel citizenship and my family and I plan to move over from Florida within 5 years. Hope all goes well!


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

Lmmegna said:


> Keep us updated on your transition. I just got duel citizenship and my family and I plan to move over from Florida within 5 years. Hope all goes well!


Oh I will lol. It makes me feel like I know people over there in a way My biggest hurdle will be getting permission from my ex-husband to let me move our daughter over there. He moved to Seattle when we split up, 2200 miles from us and has seen her twice in 3 years, but I'm sure I'll be freaking out on here about it when it gets closer to move time


----------



## joantovar (Jul 29, 2010)

wow im mowing to The Uk in 8 days from the Venezuela well im really a Floridian lol it seems that there is a lot to learn and get used to well if u are loving it im sure i will love it as well :spy:


hollylane said:


> In the two weeks I've lived here ......
> 
> The door locking thing.... oh my gosh.... we need to get a spare key so i am not locked in, i feel bad for not being able to answer the door haha cause i can't open it!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

This may sound very stupid, but I wish I knew about the short dark days in winter, I found the first winter in the UK very depressing, but must admit that I sort of miss it now!...the darkness of Christmas time and a COLD Christmas!


----------



## Lmmegna (Feb 11, 2011)

I moved to Florida because of the same issue in Boston, but now I am very meloncholy when it comes to the hlidays because it is swimming weather on xmas day and it just feels wrong!


----------



## secrets22 (Oct 23, 2010)

I,m not sure where some of you get your information from about the UK,for i recognise very little of the negative comments when i,m living in the UK.
There is nothing that i cant find to buy,the skies are often grey in the Winter,but the spring and summer are an absolute delight,and i hate living in a country where we dont get the 4 seasons and just hot weather all year,so give me Britain every time where country towns are amazingly beautiful,and the citys have just about everything on offer,beautful parks,good theatre,wonderful restaurants,friendly people and a huge number of evening classes to suit every taste,and a free health service which is second to non.
Yes and although we have a clothes dryer,we try to hang clothes outside on the line as often as possible,for there is nothing so nice as the smell of fresh air dried clothes,and i,m not sure what the poster meant about the odd pub rules/laws ,for most pubs now cater for pretty well all tastes.?
For all its hiccups ,i find the UK the most pleasant land to live in.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

secrets22 said:


> I,m not sure where some of you get your information from about the UK,for i recognise very little of the negative comments when i,m living in the UK.
> There is nothing that i cant find to buy,the skies are often grey in the Winter,but the spring and summer are an absolute delight,and i hate living in a country where we dont get the 4 seasons and just hot weather all year,so give me Britain every time where country towns are amazingly beautiful,and the citys have just about everything on offer,beautful parks,good theatre,wonderful restaurants,friendly people and a huge number of evening classes to suit every taste,and a free health service which is second to non.
> Yes and although we have a clothes dryer,we try to hang clothes outside on the line as often as possible,for there is nothing so nice as the smell of fresh air dried clothes,and i,m not sure what the poster meant about the odd pub rules/laws ,for most pubs now cater for pretty well all tastes.?
> For all its hiccups ,i find the UK the most pleasant land to live in.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


I think people are pointing out quirky things, but, yes, the UK is incredible. I'm not doing the hanging clothes thing outside though. I will be working full time and be a full time grad student... with my two kids, two big dogs and a husband, everything will be stuffed into a dryer lol.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nicoledanny said:


> I think people are pointing out quirky things, but, yes, the UK is incredible. I'm not doing the hanging clothes thing outside though. I will be working full time and be a full time grad student... with my two kids, two big dogs and a husband, everything will be stuffed into a dryer lol.




until you get your first power bill that is


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> until you get your first power bill that is


lol I'm used to seeing my parents' electric bill of $500 a month.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Johanna said:


> This may sound very stupid, but I wish I knew about the short dark days in winter, I found the first winter in the UK very depressing, but must admit that I sort of miss it now!...the darkness of Christmas time and a COLD Christmas!


Autumn is my favorite season and I love to crush but was unable to do so in the UK as they were always wet and the park wasn't pretty and colorful, it was wet and gray. When my mom comes to visit, I take her to the park so that she can hear the leaves crunch under her shoes. She's like a little kid!


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

secrets22 said:


> I,m not sure where some of you get your information from about the UK,for i recognise very little of the negative comments when i,m living in the UK.
> There is nothing that i cant find to buy,the skies are often grey in the Winter,but the spring and summer are an absolute delight,and i hate living in a country where we dont get the 4 seasons and just hot weather all year,so give me Britain every time where country towns are amazingly beautiful,and the citys have just about everything on offer,beautful parks,good theatre,wonderful restaurants,friendly people and a huge number of evening classes to suit every taste,and a free health service which is second to non.
> Yes and although we have a clothes dryer,we try to hang clothes outside on the line as often as possible,for there is nothing so nice as the smell of fresh air dried clothes,and i,m not sure what the poster meant about the odd pub rules/laws ,for most pubs now cater for pretty well all tastes.?
> For all its hiccups ,i find the UK the most pleasant land to live in.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


If you're originally from the UK, most of what we're saying would be normal for you. There are certain food items, especially some that are related to holiday traditions, that I can't find over here. For example, I couldn't find canned pumpkin or pre-made frozen pie crusts when I was making Thanksgiving dinner for my in-laws. And I wanted actual corned beef (as in the meat you cook, not pre-cooked lunch meat or tinned meat) for St. Patrick's Day. I checked multiple grocery stores and a butcher to no avail. And the only place I've seen Hershey chocolate or Reese's Peanut Butter Cups has been in Krispy Kreme stores. These are all items that I'm used to easily getting back home, so they stand out to me. To be fair, it's probably difficult or impossible to find Christmas cake, pudding, mince pies, and certain brands of food in many parts of America.

And as for clothes dryers, they're a part of life for most Americans. Even those living in apartment buildings tend to have one readily available in their building or at a conveniently located laundrymat. By the way, are there laundrymats over here? I haven't noticed any, but I haven't really been looking. We do hang out clothes if we have someplace to and the weather cooperates, but most of us have the choice of using a dryer if we want. So to us, it is a bit of a shock. And that's what the OP wanted to know. There are many great points, but those don't usually cause concerns to someone adjusting to a new country and the inevitable culture shock.

But thank you for pointing out the good points! I'm sure that will help put people at ease.


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

modzy78 said:


> If you're originally from the UK, most of what we're saying would be normal for you. There are certain food items, especially some that are related to holiday traditions, that I can't find over here. For example, I couldn't find canned pumpkin or pre-made frozen pie crusts when I was making Thanksgiving dinner for my in-laws. And I wanted actual corned beef (as in the meat you cook, not pre-cooked lunch meat or tinned meat) for St. Patrick's Day. I checked multiple grocery stores and a butcher to no avail. And the only place I've seen Hershey chocolate or Reese's Peanut Butter Cups has been in Krispy Kreme stores. These are all items that I'm used to easily getting back home, so they stand out to me. To be fair, it's probably difficult or impossible to find Christmas cake, pudding, mince pies, and certain brands of food in many parts of America.
> 
> And as for clothes dryers, they're a part of life for most Americans. Even those living in apartment buildings tend to have one readily available in their building or at a conveniently located laundrymat. By the way, are there laundrymats over here? I haven't noticed any, but I haven't really been looking. We do hang out clothes if we have someplace to and the weather cooperates, but most of us have the choice of using a dryer if we want. So to us, it is a bit of a shock. And that's what the OP wanted to know. There are many great points, but those don't usually cause concerns to someone adjusting to a new country and the inevitable culture shock.
> 
> But thank you for pointing out the good points! I'm sure that will help put people at ease.


I agree 100% with this! I think I'll be okay when it comes to getting American food. My father-in-law is in the Army so when they come visit us every year, we can go to the U.S. military commissaries and load up on American goodies/staples (apparently peanut butter is big lol). 

Dryers... honestly I would never even think about hanging my clothes up here because they would be stolen. I live in the Dallas-Fort Worth area. My mom is German, and Germans love hanging clothes to dry as well, but she always insisted on having a dryer, so that's what I'm used to (although she does have 8 kids, so I can't imagine how many lines we would've needed to hang all our stuff up to dry).

Nothing anyone can say will dissuade me from this move. I can already see myself running through grass/fields (without fear that I'm on some one's land lol), riding my bike on an unpaved road, not dealing with 110+ degree days 4 months a year, not going to Walmart everyday because I have nothing better to do (LOL), being a total tourist at castles, walking from shop to shop, versus driving from strip mall to strip mall, vacationing in Italy again. Actually getting paid vacation days! Weeks! I get one week vacation, unpaid, right now. Last time I had more than 5 days paid vacation was in 2002, when I worked in the German economy. 

Ooooh, and my facebook pics will be awesome! 

I thought of this question while watching House Hunters International and the couple was in England. They were surprised to see washers in the kitchen. It really surprised me a lot, too. I'm just so excited to go, I wanted to hear about other quirky (to us) little things.


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

Johanna said:


> This may sound very stupid, but I wish I knew about the short dark days in winter, I found the first winter in the UK very depressing, but must admit that I sort of miss it now!...the darkness of Christmas time and a COLD Christmas!


I miss Christmas in Europe. It's just so much more "Christmasy" over there. imo!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

nicoledanny said:


> I miss Christmas in Europe. It's just so much more "Christmasy" over there. imo!


I agree with you and I hope my posting was not seen as negative... I merely posted on something I wished I knew before we moved to the UK many years ago..

Being back in SA is wonderful, but I agree , it feels more Christmasy when it is colder and darker!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nicoledanny said:


> I miss Christmas in Europe. It's just so much more "Christmasy" over there. imo!


In Britain and Germany, yes. In France, Christmas is kind of a big nothing. Mostly celebrated here as a "family" holiday - you don't get the displays of Christmas "kitsch" (not being critical - I love the stuff) that you do elsewhere.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> In Britain and Germany, yes. In France, Christmas is kind of a big nothing. Mostly celebrated here as a "family" holiday - you don't get the displays of Christmas "kitsch" (not being critical - I love the stuff) that you do elsewhere.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Christmas is my favorite holiday and I didn't enjoy it in the UK (was there for 2 years) and had to fly back to NYC for one Christmas. I just didn't feel the Christmas spirit in London. But the strange thing is that I felt the Christmas spirit in Salzburg in the beginning of November when they first opened up the Christmas markets.


----------



## Lauren_999 (Jan 18, 2011)

The clothes dryer points have been fascinating, and in my experience, totally true! I live in Arizona, where there is no shortage of sunshine and dry air, but nearly everyone has a washer AND a dryer. 
When I went to visit my fiance in the UK, I was shocked that he and his two roommates shared a fridge that would over here be something you kept in your garage for extra waters/sodas or at a small office for your lunches. And yep, the washer/dryer (it was a combo machine which I had never seen before) was in the kitchen (under the counter by the sink, where a dishwasher would normally be).
Even though he had a dryer, he pulled his clothes out and put them on a drying rack (indoors). It was all VERY strange to me.
But ... it works, right? I have to say I am looking forward to shedding my wasteful ways including selling my car (which is a must in PHX), using public transport and downsizing my stuff/space. 
(Ha, I say that now ... we'll see!)

Thanks for all the info guys, this was really interesting!


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lauren_999 said:


> The clothes dryer points have been fascinating, and in my experience, totally true! I live in Arizona, where there is no shortage of sunshine and dry air, but nearly everyone has a washer AND a dryer.
> When I went to visit my fiance in the UK, I was shocked that he and his two roommates shared a fridge that would over here be something you kept in your garage for extra waters/sodas or at a small office for your lunches. And yep, the washer/dryer (it was a combo machine which I had never seen before) was in the kitchen (under the counter by the sink, where a dishwasher would normally be).
> Even though he had a dryer, he pulled his clothes out and put them on a drying rack (indoors). It was all VERY strange to me.
> But ... it works, right? I have to say I am looking forward to shedding my wasteful ways including selling my car (which is a must in PHX), using public transport and downsizing my stuff/space.
> ...


Reading your post reminded me of the small fridge/freezer combo we had in my last flat in London. It was like the one I had in my dorm room when I first went to college and now can't imagine every using a small fridge/freezer combo ever again.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The combo washer-dryers don't really work all that well. As you note, most folks wind up using a clothes rack to finish the drying process. 

The large upright fridge-freezers are getting more and more popular these days. Though they are no where near as big as American refrigerators, they seem to be more than adequate for life "over here." 

One thing I remember vividly about life in the UK was that the "best by" date was something to take seriously. In the US, you can usually still drink milk that is just a day or so past the date. In the UK, the milk seemed to curdle right on the date and had to be thrown out. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

Lauren_999 said:


> The clothes dryer points have been fascinating, and in my experience, totally true! I live in Arizona, where there is no shortage of sunshine and dry air, but nearly everyone has a washer AND a dryer.
> When I went to visit my fiance in the UK, I was shocked that he and his two roommates shared a fridge that would over here be something you kept in your garage for extra waters/sodas or at a small office for your lunches. And yep, the washer/dryer (it was a combo machine which I had never seen before) was in the kitchen (under the counter by the sink, where a dishwasher would normally be).
> Even though he had a dryer, he pulled his clothes out and put them on a drying rack (indoors). It was all VERY strange to me.
> But ... it works, right? I have to say I am looking forward to shedding my wasteful ways including selling my car (which is a must in PHX), using public transport and downsizing my stuff/space.
> ...


haha, thanks for sharing. A washer/dryer combo machine? Wow.

As a social worker, I have to take my car. Otherwise, I would be so done with it and ride my bike everywhere lol.


----------



## Jen_21 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello all!
As a Brit these posts really made me chuckle! I never realised so many things were so confusing or quirky!! Well, we aren't called eccentric for nothing!! 

Make sure you live where you get milk deliver to your door in pint bottles and remember silver tops are full fat milk! The post will come through your door which amazed my Aussie friend when she visited! Petrol is the most expensive thing going! Always buy rounds for friends or have a whip, you all put a tenner in a pint glass and drink until you run out! 

As for the wash, a daily cycle is 25mins on the wash but a proper wash is at least an hour. Cheap washing machine don't usually have a daily wash cycle but shop around, mine wasn't too expensive. I have a dryer I never use except occasionally in winter but it does eat electric. I love my washing line! 

Public transport is hit and miss, great in towns but not so much in rural areas. I rely on my car as a shift worker. I loved the tube when I lived in London! Buses are most popular everywhere else. Usually pretty affordable. 

Play spot the accent! I have a yorkshire accent and most people think I'm Scottish Irish or scouse!! My mum has a Lancashire accent and I don't think we sound alike at all!! Don't get hung up on not understanding sayings, I can easily confuse a Londoner with northern phrases!!

Don't forget when the clocks go back and forward for daylight savings! 

It's not a home without a teapot and a cosy!

Weather is a bit of everything! Buy a decent pair of wellies (Wellington boots) for rainy days! I think everyone owns a pac-a-mac! It rains often but every kind of rain!! Most places get snow every year, you will find a heatwave every year but although it won't be as hot as Arizona or Texas, we will Brits will moan about being too hot!! I suffer with SAD so winter is not my favourite but I love crisp clear spring days when there is a chill in the air but blue sky that goes on forever! I love hot sunny days and harvest moons and I love the smell of autumn. I would recommend living in the suburbs or countryside an hearing church bells on sunday mornings and local cricket teams! 

We might be a little country but there are lots of old fashioned customs still going and every town is steeped in history. I love being British! It's not for everyone but make the most of it and enjoy yourself! If anyone has any questions I will try my best to answer them!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Jen_21 said:


> Hello all!
> As a Brit these posts really made me chuckle! I never realised so many things were so confusing or quirky!! Well, we aren't called eccentric for nothing!!
> 
> Make sure you live where you get milk deliver to your door in pint bottles and remember silver tops are full fat milk! The post will come through your door which amazed my Aussie friend when she visited! Petrol is the most expensive thing going! Always buy rounds for friends or have a whip, you all put a tenner in a pint glass and drink until you run out!
> ...


What a lovely post!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My idea of heaven is washing my bedding, line drying and putting straight back on the bed, believe me once you have done this you will never want to do anything else, the smell, feel of the sheets is to die for sadly because of the weather it can't be done too often but you should take adavantage of it. American bought clothes tend to be tumble dry proof but UK clothes aren't so watch out for shrinkage.
Of course if you move to Scotland then you have a whole different language to learn plus different customs.


----------



## Jen_21 (Apr 30, 2009)

I love that too! Crisp cool fresh bed sheets. It just isn't the same tumbled! X


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

Jen_21 said:


> Hello all!
> As a Brit these posts really made me chuckle! I never realised so many things were so confusing or quirky!! Well, we aren't called eccentric for nothing!!
> 
> Make sure you live where you get milk deliver to your door in pint bottles and remember silver tops are full fat milk! The post will come through your door which amazed my Aussie friend when she visited! Petrol is the most expensive thing going! Always buy rounds for friends or have a whip, you all put a tenner in a pint glass and drink until you run out!
> ...


Thank you for this, I really enjoyed reading it! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## bubbles (Mar 27, 2011)

nicoledanny said:


> Thank you for this, I really enjoyed reading it! :clap2::clap2:


Yes, absolutely helpful! So much information in a concise format. Well said!


----------



## carolinem (Feb 13, 2011)

nicoledanny said:


> My biggest hurdle will be getting permission from my ex-husband to let me move our daughter over there. He moved to Seattle when we split up, 2200 miles from us and has seen her twice in 3 years, but I'm sure I'll be freaking out on here about it when it gets closer to move time


Some advice on this: If your daughter doesn't have a passport yet, I would recommend getting the ex to sign off on that maybe a year ahead (before you tell him you're moving). Take her on a short trip that he'll be less likely to object to, so you can get the passport. Then, when you do decide to make the move, start the process EARLY! If he won't sign a change of custody agreement that gives you the right to "remove the child from the state," you'll have to go to court and ask a judge to allow it. 

My ex originally said he was happy for us to move to France (he also lives out west and we're in Illinois), and then he didn't want to sign the passport form (which we needed ASAP for the visa), so it was extremely stressful. It finally worked out - he signed our papers and I signed some saying that he was current in child support (which he's not). Anyway, be prepared, start early and good luck!

Caroline


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

carolinem said:


> Some advice on this: If your daughter doesn't have a passport yet, I would recommend getting the ex to sign off on that maybe a year ahead (before you tell him you're moving). Take her on a short trip that he'll be less likely to object to, so you can get the passport. Then, when you do decide to make the move, start the process EARLY! If he won't sign a change of custody agreement that gives you the right to "remove the child from the state," you'll have to go to court and ask a judge to allow it.
> 
> My ex originally said he was happy for us to move to France (he also lives out west and we're in Illinois), and then he didn't want to sign the passport form (which we needed ASAP for the visa), so it was extremely stressful. It finally worked out - he signed our papers and I signed some saying that he was current in child support (which he's not). Anyway, be prepared, start early and good luck!
> 
> Caroline


I'm starting that now. It will go completely one way or the other. Either he'll be excited that she gets to grow up in Europe, or he'll go psycho He only has seen her twice in the past three years (she's 5), and lives over 2000 miles away (so I figure what's another 2000 miles from him lol). He is current in child support, and the only thing I can hold "against" him is the fact that he bought her a pay as you go phone and hasn't been able to pay the $20 or whatever to add minutes to it. (Child support is only $400 a month and he makes $23 an hour, he's single, so I'm not sucking the life out of him). I was going to add her to our cell phone plan when she was old enough to text so that they can keep in touch better, but I thought I would try to make a deal with him where if he cooperates, I will add her now. I will also offer to pay for one round trip ticket a year for her to see him. He's not allowed to have my cell number because he called/texted me over 300 times in two days when his lawyer asked me to share the number with him in Nov 2010. I had to change my number, of course.

Sorry for the off topic overshare, lol, but that will be my one huge bump when it comes to making it over there. I'm stressed beyond belief. I can take her to see my family in Germany, hopefully he'll be cool with that.


----------



## Jen_21 (Apr 30, 2009)

I think you are being pretty reasonable with it all. Paying for her trip once a year etc. Hope it all goes well for you. We have pretty good schools and being so close to the continent makes it very easy to travel. Learning languages and history is easy when it's on your doorstep. 
I have my fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## joantovar (Jul 29, 2010)

Plz:focus:


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

Jen_21 said:


> I think you are being pretty reasonable with it all. Paying for her trip once a year etc. Hope it all goes well for you. We have pretty good schools and being so close to the continent makes it very easy to travel. Learning languages and history is easy when it's on your doorstep.
> I have my fingers crossed for you! X


Thank you

And to get back on topic, this may seem weird, but how is the deodorant over there? Is there a really good brand, or do they have some American brands. I ask this because German deodorant/antiperspirant didn't work. At all. If I have to start stocking up now, I will lol.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

nicoledanny said:


> Thank you
> 
> And to get back on topic, this may seem weird, but how is the deodorant over there? Is there a really good brand, or do they have some American brands. I ask this because German deodorant/antiperspirant didn't work. At all. If I have to start stocking up now, I will lol.


I have found that most ( not all!) deodorants for women are in a roll on , as we may not advertise, I cannot give brand names here, but have never had a problem with any deodorant in the UK


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nicoledanny said:


> Thank you
> 
> And to get back on topic, this may seem weird, but how is the deodorant over there? Is there a really good brand, or do they have some American brands. I ask this because German deodorant/antiperspirant didn't work. At all. If I have to start stocking up now, I will lol.




The U.K is awash with deodrants, roll on, spray, gel, block... you name it they have it.
Mum is a good roll on but takes ages to dry.
Sure is a spray which is good.
Michum is available in spray, solid, roll on.
Supermarkets even have their own brands.. dont worry you wont be smelly in the UK


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The U.K is awash with deodrants, roll on, spray, gel, block... you name it they have it.
> Mum is a good roll on but takes ages to dry.
> Sure is a spray which is good.
> Michum is available in spray, solid, roll on.
> Supermarkets even have their own brands.. dont worry you wont be smelly in the UK


You will definately not be smelly... I like Sanex and still buy in it SA ( prefer the spray, but used the roll on in the UK!)

You will love the UK!


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

Johanna said:


> I have found that most ( not all!) deodorants for women are in a roll on , as we may not advertise, I cannot give brand names here, but have never had a problem with any deodorant in the UK


Ok thanks. I never used a roll on before, hmm. With the German deodorant, I just had to constantly apply it (as in every hour) the few times I had to use it. I'm an overthinker lol.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

nicoledanny said:


> Ok thanks. I never used a roll on before, hmm. With the German deodorant, I just had to constantly apply it (as in every hour) the few times I had to use it. I'm an overthinker lol.


nicoledanny, what INGREDIENTS are in that deodorant that you are talking about??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You should never have to keep applying deodorant during the day, always make sure you buy an antiperspirant as that will help keep you dry.
Mum is good but as I said it can take ages to dry and can be sticky, I know like the solids that you get they go straight on with no mess plus you can buy ones labeled Dare to wear black? they don't leave a mark on dark clothing,


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

Johanna said:


> nicoledanny, what INGREDIENTS are in that deodorant that you are talking about??


Omgosh, I don't know. This was in high school. I had two of the same experiences with two different deodorants. One time was when we got stuck staying the night in Frankfurt on a field trip due to flooding. We went to the nearby store to buy deodorant sticks and yeah... spent a lot of time reapplying. It was insane. Stuff just didn't work lol. My friend and I were just talking about it. I'm a military brat, so I normally used American stuff. Not trying to get off topic, but just want to make sure I'll never stink


----------



## Jen_21 (Apr 30, 2009)

Lol you can buy all sorts of pharmaceuticals here and I've never had a problem buying anything in europe. The EU means you buy almost identical products everywhere.
My uniform for work is black so I prefer the roll on to spray, I prefer Mitchum unscented as it lasts forever and I don't usually like the smell of most deodorants!
Xx


----------



## sunshine* (Apr 4, 2011)

I am loving this thread! I am moving to the UK (to Surrey to be more exact) hopefully before Christmas. I've grown up on the east coast of Australia and never been overseas so I'm so excited, but a little apprehensive about getting used to some of the differences between the two countries. My UK boyfriend came over last year so it was interesting to see his reactions to some of the things over here (double Decker trains made him laugh for a while, I will miss them I think LOL). Also having a washer/dryer in the kitchen seems funny to me. We have a laundry room at the end of our covered veranda, so have to leave the house to do washing, but since we hang everything out and rarely use a dryer it just made sense to have it there haha.

Ok, I have a question that may be weird, I watch a lot of UK shows on paytv, and noticed some people have a little plastic tub or bucket that they use in the kitchen sink when washing up. What is that for? Is it to use the water to water the garden afterwards? Over here we have strict water restrictions, so usually have a bucket in the shower to catch water that would otherwise be wasted while waiting for the water to heat up, or we use buckets to scoop out bath water to use to water plants. Can only use the garden hose two days a week etc.. So is it something like that, or is it something else? Boyfriend says he doesn't use a plastic tub in his kitchen sink so doesn't know what I'm talking about LOL

My parents grew up in the UK, and my sister is currently living there, so It's been great to hear about some of the differences, but it will be fantastic when my son and I finally get to experience it for ourselves.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sunshine* said:


> I am loving this thread! I am moving to the UK (to Surrey to be more exact) hopefully before Christmas. I've grown up on the east coast of Australia and never been overseas so I'm so excited, but a little apprehensive about getting used to some of the differences between the two countries. My UK boyfriend came over last year so it was interesting to see his reactions to some of the things over here (double Decker trains made him laugh for a while, I will miss them I think LOL). Also having a washer/dryer in the kitchen seems funny to me. We have a laundry room at the end of our covered veranda, so have to leave the house to do washing, but since we hang everything out and rarely use a dryer it just made sense to have it there haha.
> 
> Ok, I have a question that may be weird, I watch a lot of UK shows on paytv, and noticed some people have a little plastic tub or bucket that they use in the kitchen sink when washing up. What is that for? Is it to use the water to water the garden afterwards? Over here we have strict water restrictions, so usually have a bucket in the shower to catch water that would otherwise be wasted while waiting for the water to heat up, or we use buckets to scoop out bath water to use to water plants. Can only use the garden hose two days a week etc.. So is it something like that, or is it something else? Boyfriend says he doesn't use a plastic tub in his kitchen sink so doesn't know what I'm talking about LOL
> 
> My parents grew up in the UK, and my sister is currently living there, so It's been great to hear about some of the differences, but it will be fantastic when my son and I finally get to experience it for ourselves.


Do you mean a washing up bowl??? If so, its really used to wash the dirty dishes, so that the taps and the sink can still be used to one side of it if necessary - I think??? It also means you dont need to use as much water, as it doesnt hold as much as the sink

Jo xxx


----------



## gayleegreenfrog (Apr 5, 2011)

*Highly Recommended Book*

It is called: Watching The English by cultural anthropologist Kate Fox. Even though I have been with an englishman for 15 years and have learned my way around the culture, this book is a fantastic shortcut.

It affectionately articulates what it means to be English. Oh how I wish I would have found it years ago - it should be handed out to every new UK arrival as far as I am concerned. 

(And no, I am not secretly Kate Fox!)

Best of luck to you in your adventures.


----------



## Jen_21 (Apr 30, 2009)

A bowl stops you from breaking china and glasses in the sink as old fashioned sinks are often ceramic or iron. I don't have one but my mum does!! 

You can get a double decker train fix in Europe if you miss them too much! I went on a double deck train in denmark and Hungary! Lol!!

In south east England we often have hose pipe bans every summer and we have water meters fitted. A little ironic considering how much rain we have! 

From Surrey you can take a trip to brighton and eat fish and ships on the pier, ride the rides, try to win a teddy, eat candy floss and ice cream, shop in the lanes and bring home a stick of Brighton rock! That's a favourite British day out!! 

Have a good time x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jen_21 said:


> A bowl stops you from breaking china and glasses in the sink as old fashioned sinks are often ceramic or iron. I don't have one but my mum does!!
> 
> You can get a double decker train fix in Europe if you miss them too much! I went on a double deck train in denmark and Hungary! Lol!!
> 
> ...


I still have a washing up bowl here in Spain, eventhough I also use a dishwasher. Its habit I guess. 

Not sure about the trip to Brighton tho - My UK house is near there and I'm no fan of Brighton, its seafront or its pier 

Jo xxx


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

gayleegreenfrog said:


> It is called: Watching The English by cultural anthropologist Kate Fox. Even though I have been with an englishman for 15 years and have learned my way around the culture, this book is a fantastic shortcut.
> 
> It affectionately articulates what it means to be English. Oh how I wish I would have found it years ago - it should be handed out to every new UK arrival as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about buying that! Oh, how I would love to be an anthropologist if I could easily find a good paying job lol. I have "The Anglo Files" by Sarah Lyall and I love it. I have some moving to London books (though I'm not going to London. Then I have a bunch of books on 16th and 19th century England (just the nerd in me, I find it fascinating and can always tell people at work the most random things lol). 

Which reminds me, we're not moving any of our furniture, but I am moving my massive book collection. I wonder how this is going to work without it costing me an arm and a leg lol.

I'm going to order that Kate Fox book now.


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

Jen_21 said:


> In south east England we often have hose pipe bans every summer and we have water meters fitted. A little ironic considering how much rain we have!


I'm going to tell my husband the former and leave out the latter haha. He hates rain so I told him it's not as bad in Kent as it is everywhere else. He does know it still rains a lot. I just don't want him to start refusing to go, because I'll miss him (oh, I'd still move with or without him lol). We watch a lot of House Hunters International and they keep featuring people wanting out of England. In the beginning they're always showing the couple in England, with rain pouring down everywhere. So he's always suspicious then, and I'm like, oh it's the wrong part, that's not where we're moving! I figure as long as we get a garage so he can poke around his car, he'll be fine.

Did anyone see the HHI episode a few weeks ago, the couple was buying a home in Hertfordshire and the American woman was talking in a fake British accent (she says it's a Southern accent with a delicate seasoning of British)? Don't know if I can post links, but it's called "Village Life in Hertfordshire, England", I found it by typing that in the hgtv website search box. In keeping with the topic, has that happened to anyone? I have live in the deep South and Texas for 8 years now, I don't have a hint of a Southern accent. 

Sorry to ramble lol.


----------



## sunshine* (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you jojo & Jen_21! Now the washing up bowl makes a lot more sense!



> From Surrey you can take a trip to brighton and eat fish and ships on the pier, ride the rides, try to win a teddy, eat candy floss and ice cream, shop in the lanes and bring home a stick of Brighton rock! That's a favourite British day out!!


Thank you for that, I will have to convince the boyfriend to take me there during my stay. I have so many places I want to go, but I know there are probably a lot of other places I haven't even thought of yet. I will have to do my research and write up a list of must-sees LOL

I probably won't miss the trains too much, I'm sure I will be too busy falling in love with other things over there to mind about what trains are in use haha.


----------



## Jen_21 (Apr 30, 2009)

I think anywhere you live too close to has less appeal. I grew up on the Kent coast and thought it boring and dull and now I'm a lot closer to 30 I am desperate to move back!
I know Brighton is a bit of a cliche day out but it's very British to do a day by the beach a certain way!! 

Where I grew up in Dymchurch, we have a miniature railway with mini team trains! That's always good for little ones!!


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

Jen_21 said:


> I think anywhere you live too close to has less appeal. I grew up on the Kent coast and thought it boring and dull and now I'm a lot closer to 30 I am desperate to move back!
> I know Brighton is a bit of a cliche day out but it's very British to do a day by the beach a certain way!!
> 
> Where I grew up in Dymchurch, we have a miniature railway with mini team trains! That's always good for little ones!!


One of my job offers was for Brighton. I looked into it and it just wasn't for me, lol. I always wanted to live in a city like I did when I was 18, 19. Now that I'm also close to 30, I don't want that anymore lol. 

@Jen 21, are you in Australia and trying to come back to Kent?


----------



## Jen_21 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi I'm currently in Kent thinking about a move to Oz but my heart is ruling over my head at the moment. I love where I live, love my family and love my job. Financially I know I would be better off in Oz and as I suffer from SAD I would be happier in Oz. Not sure I'm strong enough or brave enough yet. I'm visiting QLD in November to see family and get a taste of life down under. Xxx


----------



## LondonSouthernBelle (Apr 28, 2011)

nicoledanny said:


> Did anyone see the HHI episode a few weeks ago, the couple was buying a home in Hertfordshire and the American woman was talking in a fake British accent (she says it's a Southern accent with a delicate seasoning of British)?
> 
> In keeping with the topic, has that happened to anyone? I have live in the deep South and Texas for 8 years now, I don't have a hint of a Southern accent.
> 
> .


hello Nicoledanny, that American woman with a fake British accent happens to me  I am originally from Mississippi and have lived in the UK for 7 years now. What the TV programme didn't reveal is I lived in various parts of the USA before moving to the UK and lost quite a bit of my southern accent then. I made an effort to pronounce my words clearly and didn't like to 'stand out' in crowds. When I moved to the UK, it wasn't the accent so much that I first picked up but the intonations in sentences ie., how the english sometimes sounds as if they are asking a question when they speak but really making a statement. For instance the last couple of words of the sentence go up in pitch. I also teach as a lecturer and probably alter some of my words so that I can be understood. 

By no means did I ever claim to have a british accent nor do I speak with a fake one. It is simply a mixture of places I have lived.

Of course, editing for the show hams this up a bit as well.


----------



## nicoledanny (Mar 9, 2011)

LondonSouthernBelle said:


> hello Nicoledanny, that American woman with a fake British accent happens to me  I am originally from Mississippi and have lived in the UK for 7 years now. What the TV programme didn't reveal is I lived in various parts of the USA before moving to the UK and lost quite a bit of my southern accent then. I made an effort to pronounce my words clearly and didn't like to 'stand out' in crowds. When I moved to the UK, it wasn't the accent so much that I first picked up but the intonations in sentences ie., how the english sometimes sounds as if they are asking a question when they speak but really making a statement. For instance the last couple of words of the sentence go up in pitch. I also teach as a lecturer and probably alter some of my words so that I can be understood.
> 
> By no means did I ever claim to have a british accent nor do I speak with a fake one. It is simply a mixture of places I have lived.
> 
> Of course, editing for the show hams this up a bit as well.


Omgosh, I feel so bad lol. You're supposed to just be some person on tv, not real I'm horrified. Please take it as me being a hater, jealous that you're married to a British guy and living it up in England. 

I can see how they hammed it up, because they kept having people point out when your accent came and went and interviewed your mom about it, it was a big part of the show. It's like when Madonna started slipping in accented words and everyone jumped on her. I googled it, after your episode, and there are apparently people that pick stuff like that up (like you), and people that don't (me, who has a "military brat"/no accent). 

Ah, well, you can make fun of my episode when I go on HHI in a few years.


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

I have to agree with secrets22 and a few others... no offense intended but some of you sound like you haven't been in the U.K. since the post war era!

*Gray and dreary?* Can be at times. But even in the winter there are days or (more likely) part days of glorious sunshine. This spring, while I've been in Spain where it seems to be raining endlessly, the U.K. has just had it's sunniest and warmest April in recorded history.

There's nothing more beautiful than the English countryside on a sunny day and for everyone but a perpetual grump there's enough to go around.

*Everything closed early and on Sundays?* _When's the last time you've been in the U.K.?_ Every major supermarket and high street shop is open Sundays, even in smaller towns. And even sleepy old Devon has 24-hour supermarkets, even in a small town like Honiton.

*Washing and drying takes too long?* Yes, that's because the machines are gently and don't tear your clothes apart like those high-speed Yankee machines! You and your clothes will appreciate the difference.

Negatives? Sure, lots of them, just like every other modern country.

Trust me, look on the bright side, be open to new/different things and you'll love it!


----------

